# Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning



## Ottili (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin seit November stolzer Besitzer des Sportbootführerscheins, möchte mich aber nicht von meinem zuverläßigen aber manchmal etwas drehzahlschwachen Honda Viertakter trennen. Hat einer von euch vieleicht einen Tip zur Leistungssteigerung?. Eigentlich fehlt nicht viel für mein 340 er Zodiak, nur mit 2 Personen braucht man schon etwas Geduld.
Gruß Ottili


----------



## detlefb (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*



			
				Ottili schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit November stolzer Besitzer des Sportbootführerscheins, möchte mich aber nicht von meinem zuverläßigen aber manchmal etwas drehzahlschwachen Honda Viertakter trennen. Hat einer von euch vieleicht einen Tip zur Leistungssteigerung?. Eigentlich fehlt nicht viel für mein 340 er Zodiak, nur mit 2 Personen braucht man schon etwas Geduld.
> Gruß Ottili




einen BF 9.X oder > kaufen.....

ne Spass beiseite, tunen würd ich lassen, du hast den Schein was soll's kostet halt der Motor ein paar Euro mehr , wird aber auch sicher länger halten als ein aufgebohrter 4,5er


----------



## maxum (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

Hallo,

also ich würde da nix tunen an meinem Motor,da leidet doch nur die Lebensdauer und zuverlässigkeit drunter und letzteres ist viel wichtiger.
Das beste Motorentuning (beim Auto) ist der einbau des nächststärkeren Werksmotor's oder eines anderen möglichst aus dem selben Haus.
Es gab mal den Toyota RAV4 mit nem Motor vom Celica, das war Tuning vom feinsten,bezahlbar langlebig und richtig schnell.
Ich würde mich für einen neuen größeren Motor entscheiden,wenn es denn die Kriegskasse erlaubt.

Grüße aus Berlin Sven


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

Die Motoren mit 4,5 und 5 PS sind Baugleich. Da gibts dann meistens einen Umbausatz, der sich aber nicht rentiert. Einfacher gehts mit der Trimmung(etwas nach vorn setzen), Motor etwas nach oben setzen (Kavitationsplatte 0-2 cm unter der tiefsten Bootslinie) und/oder mit anderen Propellern probieren.. Letztendlich aber einen größeren Motor kaufen, zb. hier.
Grüße
FH


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

der Unterschied 4,5 <-> 5 PS wird sich wohl kaum bemerkbar machen denke ich ... #c ... meistens erfolgt sowas immer über ne Drosselklappe die einfach entfernt werden kann ...
Wenn aber noch mehr rausgeholt werden soll, muß bestimmt ein anderer Vergaser dran und das geht wieder richtig ins Geld....
dann doch eher verkaufen und was in der Größenordnung 8-10 PS holen .... 
Aber ich würde einfach mal in ner Fachwerkstatt fragen ....


----------



## bengt (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel mehr leistung dir vorschwebt...
frag doch wirklich mal beim händler deines vertrauens nach... ;-)) ich hab nen zweitmotor und zufällig erfahren, daß der von 
8ps - 9.9ps (nur die düse wechseln, EUR7,90)
- 15ps (vergaser wechseln, ca EUR200)...
umzuschräubeln ist...
vielleicht haste ja glück mit deinem...


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

hat das schon mal jemand gemacht mit Vergaserwechsel ??? 
stelle ja fest das es mit +200 EUR immer noch billiger wäre einen 10 PS 4-tackter zu kaufen, als einen mit 15 PS
müßten doch ansonsten baugleich sein denke ich ....


----------



## vaaberg (7. März 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

Einen 4takter zu tunen ist was anders als ein Zweitakter.
Mit Düsen austauschen, andere Kerzen und Auspuffaufbohren und ähnlichem ist da fast nix zu machen.
Ein viertakter ist Ventilgesteuert, das heisst, ausser grösseren Einlassventilen gehört auch eine ander Steuerung für die Ventile, also nen neue Nockenwelle rein. Dazu Zündanlage usw. usw.
Ich könnte hier aus meiner Praxis noch seitenlang was erzählen bz. raten. Es ist alles ungleich schwieriger und wesentlich teurer als sich einen stärkeren Motor zu kaufen.
Hinzu kommt, das getunte Bootsmotoren im Regelfall eine recht geringe Lebensdauer haben.
Beispiel: Angler hat einen 9,9 Ps 2t Yamaha, der mit recht viel Autwand zum 15 Ps wurde. Kosten so ca. 1400,-- Euronen. Voriges Jahr bekamn er eine 9,9 Honda 4 t und wollte auch nen 15 Ps daraus machen. über 2000, Euro reingesteckt. Den Probelauf in einem Vollastbecken hat er nich überlebt. Alle haben abgeraten, sogar der sogenannteTuner ! (?)|krach: |krach:


----------



## HD4ever (7. März 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

na bei 2000 EUR ist das auch mehr als bescheuert ...... 
da ist das ja überhaupt keine Frage das *nicht *zu machen und gleich nen größeren zu kaufen ... #d


----------



## Dummfisch (7. März 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

Hallo,
dass die 5 PS und die 4,5 PS baugleich sind, ist auch mir so bekannt. Der 4,5 PS erfüllt meines Wissens die Bodensee-Norm, der 5 PS nicht. Das bedeutet für mich: Der Aufwand für die Einhaltung der Abgasvorschriften kostet 0,5 PS. Wenn du nicht auf dem Bodensee unterwegs bist, versuche es doch mit dem Entfernen der entsprechenden Vorrichtungen für die Abgasreinigung. Ich habe allerdings hier kein Detailwissen zu den technischen Gegebenheiten. Ich hatte damals den 5 PS-Motor, der drehte rund 4000 u/min.
Diese Honda bekommst du recht gut verkauft, vielleicht ist doch eine Aufrüstung zu einem stärkeren (aber bei 4-takt auch schwerem Motor) die bessere Alternative.
Gruß 
Dummfisch
Gruß Dummfisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*

ich würde ihn verkaufen und wenn erlaubt ist auf dem gewässer einen 2t motor kaufen weniger gewicht und mehr drehmoment aber auch mehr verbrauch.habe selber 2t und 4t motore und kann dadurch sagen mein 2t 20 ps geht gegenüber dem boot mit dem 20 4t ab wie schmidts katze.aber zum schleppen ist der 4t wieder besser.mfg


----------



## vaaberg (7. März 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*



esox02 schrieb:


> ich würde ihn verkaufen und wenn erlaubt ist auf dem gewässer einen 2t motor kaufen weniger gewicht und mehr drehmoment aber auch mehr verbrauch.habe selber 2t und 4t motore und kann dadurch sagen mein 2t 20 ps geht gegenüber dem boot mit dem 20 4t ab wie schmidts katze.aber zum schleppen ist der 4t wieder besser.mfg




Mein lieber Schwan................|kopfkrat 

Ein 2 Takter und mehr Drehmoment ? Das ist wohl falsch !

Man kauft einen 4 Takter u.a. auch wegen dem besseren Drehmoment.


----------



## vaaberg (7. März 2007)

*AW: Außenborder Honda BF 4.5 Tuning*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na bei 2000 EUR ist das auch mehr als bescheuert ......
> da ist das ja überhaupt keine Frage das *nicht *zu machen und gleich nen größeren zu kaufen ... #d



Jörgilein...

gottseidank ist Tuning so teuer, sonst gäb es ja noch mehr verrückte draussen. Du musst es doch auch jeden Tag merken.
He, ne getunte Mefo ist bestimmt preiswerter und schmeckt auch noch.


----------

